# Cab impulses for Mac?



## DanD (Sep 8, 2010)

Do they even exist?


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Since cab IRs are really just audio files, as long as you have a Mac plugin that will load convolution IR files them, then sure. Space Designer is included in Logic Pro which loads IR files!


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 8, 2010)

BTW, check these guys out (not just because they endorse us, but they really are good!). Their page has a list of plugins that load IRs and you can see if any of them are Mac-compatible. Hope this helps!

Recabinet - Album quality guitar tone, direct. Speaker cabinet impulse responses.


----------



## DanD (Sep 8, 2010)

What is an 'IR?'


----------



## DanD (Sep 8, 2010)

And what kind of plug-in are you talking about that loads them?


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 8, 2010)

DanD said:


> What is an 'IR?'



IR=impulse response 

Which is the convolution reverb impulse response of a given guitar cabinet. You're essentially emulating a guitar cabinet's reverb "space" in an effort to simulate the cabinet's acoustics.

It's all based of convolution reverb which is a pretty daunting to explain ... more info can be found here if you want technical jargon: Convolution reverb - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DanD (Sep 8, 2010)

Thank you, but: 



DanD said:


> what kind of plug-in are you talking about that loads them?


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 8, 2010)

I mean a plugin within your DAW (digtial audio workstation) or recording program (Logic, Cubase, Nuendo, etc). By plugins, I mean something within your host application or a third-party compatible addition that enhances or adds specific capabilities to that application. Be it a plugin or a program, you need something that processed convolution reverb files


----------



## DanD (Sep 8, 2010)

So Recabinet isn't a plug-in? I'm confused.


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry if I'm not making any sense ... like what recording program do you use?


----------



## Razzy (Sep 8, 2010)

To make it short, an impulse is simply a wav file that, in a sense, "eq's" your signal into sounding like it's coming out of a cab. (Like, if you used a Pod to record guitars, with the cabinet emulation turned off, you could then emulate the cab using impulses.)

To use them, you need a plug-in, in the form of a VST to load into the guitar's tracks in your DAW, and then load the actual impulse into that. That recabinet link posted a few posts up should get you started.

It seems daunting at first, but it's really as simple as recording your guitar, inserting the VST into the track, and loading the impulse into it.

-Razzy


----------



## Razzy (Sep 8, 2010)

DanD said:


> So Recabinet isn't a plug-in? I'm confused.


 
Recabinet makes the impulses.

If you look about halfway down their page, they have a list of plugins, some are free, and as far as I know, a few are Mac compatible.


----------



## DanD (Sep 8, 2010)

friendforafoe said:


> Sorry if I'm not making any sense ... like what recording program do you use?



Logic Pro 9.


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 9, 2010)

No Recabinet isn't a plugin, it's just a collection of convolution IR files. 

In order to use IRs (which are basically audio files), you need a plugin that processes the impulse files. If you want Mac-compatible plugins used in your Mac recording program that LOAD convolution IR files, check out:

Voxengo Boogex
Mellowmuse IR1A
LAConvolver 
Altiverb 6
Space Designer (inluded in Logic Pro)

There's more, but google is your friend on that one


----------



## DanD (Sep 9, 2010)

All right, so I have Space Designer already in the DAW. What do I do with it once I get Recabinet?


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 9, 2010)

Lol thanks Razzy ... I was trying mang, but ya beat me. I do apologize if I confused you DanD ... it's midnight here and I'm runnin low on steam!


----------



## Razzy (Sep 9, 2010)

DanD said:


> All right, so I have Space Designer already in the DAW. What do I do with it once I get Recabinet?


 
I've never used Logic, but I'd imagine there's a way within the VST's settings, once in the track, that you can load the Impulse.

Check this out.

It'll help you get started.

Red Wire Impulse Responses | Free guitar speaker cabinet IRs

That's right, those are FREE right now, you can learn how to do it, and it won't cost you any money. If you decide you dig impulses, you can buy different ones.


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 9, 2010)

Basically you set up a location/folder on your Mac where you have the Recabinet IR files saved. Open up Logic, open up Space Designer, and you basically load up the IRs within space designer and tweak to your hearts content. That being said you would have to do this to already recorded audio ... do have a Line 6 pod or anything?


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm a windows guy myself and use Nuendo, but I imagine the process is the same since they're just VST plugins doing the work. As Razzy said, there's loads of free IRs around, so learn the ropes on them first, then as you get more experience, look towards purchasing higher-quality ones if you so desire


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 9, 2010)

And impulses aren't for everybody since the process can be confusing sometimes


----------



## DanD (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you for putting up with me, you guys. I'm obviously not too familiar with what's the norm on this site, so people usually think I'm an idiot, asshole, or both.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 9, 2010)

open space designer as a plugin on your track, click "load impulse" or whatever it says, load the cab file of your choise, turn dry all the way down, wet to at least 50% (or higher if you want it louder).

tadaah!


----------



## friendforafoe (Sep 9, 2010)

Naw man, we're not a certain web forum that used to be great and now is rampant with a bunch of trolls (here's a hint: it involves a Russian satellite) over here. After years of posting here, there's only been a handful of douches and pretty much everyone is willing to ask and offer advice without getting flamed. The recording forums are a tight-knit crew and pretty friendly. That's why I give ss.org monies


----------



## AlucardXIX (Sep 9, 2010)

Use LAConvolver, I love it and it's crazy easy to use.


----------



## Methilde (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm running cubase on my newly purchased iMac and I'm very frustrated about the limitations right now. I can't find a decent cab simulator anywhere. The Redwirez didn't bring me the plugin that I was looking for. I already have the right impulse, I just need something to use that loads it. I'm currently trying out ReCabinet demo, but it has silence every 20 seconds... Please help a (now poor) musician out?


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 4, 2011)

Methilde said:


> I'm running cubase on my newly purchased iMac and I'm very frustrated about the limitations right now. I can't find a decent cab simulator anywhere. The Redwirez didn't bring me the plugin that I was looking for. I already have the right impulse, I just need something to use that loads it. I'm currently trying out ReCabinet demo, but it has silence every 20 seconds... Please help a (now poor) musician out?



As someone already mentioned LAConvolver will do the job and it is free.


----------



## Methilde (Apr 5, 2011)

LAConvolver is available, but it doesnt work on Cubase, only Logic  I don't have logic.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 5, 2011)

Works on Reaper


----------



## Methilde (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I just downloaded Peavey Revalver and also put my Pod X3 back in use. I hope it will bring me a thick sound, combined with Superior Drummer 2.0


----------



## JamesM (Apr 5, 2011)

I'm in a rush so I haven't read the thread buttttt...


Recabinet 3 is AMAZING. I suggest it to anyone and everyone. While it doesn't have a bajillion options (which I normally like) I found it really easy to keep tweaking (schwing). 

Get it.


----------



## Methilde (Apr 6, 2011)

Recabinet is a nice plugin indeed. Shame that the free plugin has silence every now and then. I was looking for a free one


----------



## MatthewK (Apr 6, 2011)

Methilde said:


> LAConvolver is available, but it doesnt work on Cubase, only Logic  I don't have logic.



Ahh, sorry.


----------



## controversyking (Jul 28, 2011)

Razzy said:


> I've never used Logic, but I'd imagine there's a way within the VST's settings, once in the track, that you can load the Impulse.
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> ...



Question on how the Red Wire impulses are organized:

I get how you chose the mic you want and its position... but the first set of folders under 'BIGBox' have lists of frequencies with either 16bit or 24bit... what do those mean/which ones do i want lol?

Thanks


----------



## noruas (Nov 5, 2011)

Methilde said:


> LAConvolver is available, but it doesnt work on Cubase, only Logic  I don't have logic.


Don't you have Garage Band? I know it's not Cubase level, but if you just need free host for AU plugins it should suffice. Well, it's just an idea.

BTW, I've found some links to free impulses here: Free Sample Shootout #6: Best Free Guitar Cabinet Impulse Responses « bedroom producers blog


----------



## Oxidation_Shed (Nov 6, 2011)

Technically you _could_ use Recabinet for free. You'd just have to bounce in place enough times so that you have a full track of sound when you cut them up and stick them together. But they're a small, independent company and I would pay for the plugin rather than screwing them over.

But I guess it could be a good way to tell if you like it or not.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 7, 2011)

since this got necro'd, i would like to add that the actual impulse loader from Redwirez is fucking awesome, as are their impulses. i use both.


----------

